# Mystery Snail and salt... oops... help



## WildKat (Sep 26, 2014)

So it didn't dawn on me until tonight that snails + salt = not good, and that in our current tank we do have a yellow mystery snail and there is some salt. 

We have been using salt due to the fact that one of our bettas is recovering from SBD and our other one's tail is healing...

We have a 5.5 gallon tank and had the equal amount of salt needed for that size, but we removed half the water and replaced it with spring water (due to hardness issues) and did not add anymore salt.

Should we remove the snail until we discontinue the use of salt for our fish or will it be okay?


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I did a bit of research prior to adding my Gary (a nerite) in with my VT, and everything I read said that it's okay for them to be subjected to salt treatments.


----------

